# Construction terms



## clipper

Does anyone know of a good glossary of construction terms Czech/English ?

Thanks.


----------



## Jana337

All I managed to find is this PDF file. It is a demo containing English words starting with A. The rest isn't freely available.

Then there are general dictionaries which, judging from my experience, contain a lot of specialized vocabulary.

 Dictionaries:
http://slovniky.centrum.cz/ - very comprehensive, English, German, French, Spanish, Italian, Russian. Přeložit - translate
http://slovnik.seznam.cz/ - very comprehensive, English, German, French, Spanish, Italian, Russian. Přelož - translate
http://www.slovnik.cz/ -  very comprehensive, English, German, French, Spanish, Italian, Russian, Latin.

Please throw in a couple of English words that do you think should be in a glossary. I will translate them and try googling this way.

Sorry that I could not help more...

Jana


----------



## clipper

Thanks Jana, with a combination of these dictionaries we are progressing well. I´m actually trying to help a colleague translate from Czech to Polish but the only common language we have between us is Spanish.........so when he can´t translate directly or find a Czech - Spanish translation then I have to look for a Czech - English tranlation to then tell him in Spanish. There must be an easier way !!!!!!


----------



## Manic

clipper said:
			
		

> Thanks Jana, with a combination of these dictionaries we are progressing well. I´m actually trying to help a colleague translate from Czech to Polish but the only common language we have between us is Spanish.........so when he can´t translate directly or find a Czech - Spanish translation then I have to look for a Czech - English tranlation to then tell him in Spanish. There must be an easier way !!!!!!


 
So let's see if I understand. One of you knows Czech, right? so mAybe try this site:
rewin (dot) cz/WebForm1 (dot) aspx

I tried hammer (kladivo) and it returned "mlot", and stucco (omitka) and got "tynk" so it seems to give an answer.


----------



## ytre

clipper said:
			
		

> Czech to Polish


 If it is reverse I will try to reach some people willing to help who grew in Třinec or Český Ťešín. Maybe try ICQ and alike free for chat search by location?


----------



## Tchesko

clipper said:
			
		

> Thanks Jana, with a combination of these dictionaries we are progressing well. I´m actually trying to help a colleague translate from Czech to Polish but the only common language we have between us is Spanish.........so when he can´t translate directly or find a Czech - Spanish translation then I have to look for a Czech - English tranlation to then tell him in Spanish. There must be an easier way !!!!!!


 
Depending on how much you have to translate and on your downloading possibilities, you could consider using a Czech-English dictionary.
There is a commercial software whose 30-day trial version is free to download. I tried it for you and it's really very complete.

The languages included are English, German, French and Russian (unfortunately, neither Spanish nor Polish). Unfortunately still, it comes only as a Czech version but its use is pretty intuitive so this needn't be a problem. The good news is that it includes a huge database of technical terms (including construction, architecture etc).

To install the software, you have to download a 600 MB zip file. Also, the installation is in Czech. As it is a commercial product, I won't put any link here. If you feel this product might be useful for you, please send me a private message and I'll explain how to download, install & use it.
And no, this is not an advertisement! Just trying to help...

I also tried to look for a Spanish glossary and a Polish one but couldn't find any.

Roman


----------

